#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 發現比基尼貓

## 狼王白牙



----------


## NPfox

嗚......  :Shocked:  

(不支倒地)

----------


## Wolfy

@@........所以獸還是別穿衣服好了.....

----------


## ocarina2112

貓的報恩....

看完的後遺症還在..XD

----------


## 館主

.........對喔.每種哺乳動物的乳房數都不一樣..........b

----------


## Sonic Adolph

[忽發其想]如果是牛，狗呢？那又會怎樣？

----------


## HakuSunma

昏倒............(口吐白沫)

----------


## 契

警告!契的精神污染直已經達到臨界點

嗚~~阿~~(暴走)

畢~~

內部電源用盡契沉默了...

----------


## 翼緋麟

@@"

這讓我想到以前的一個冷笑話........

請問馬丹娜被哪一種生物咬了之後會性感6倍













































答案 ：狼人 原因 同上圖（爆）

----------


## 野狼1991

恩.....整體看完後就快受不了了....
阿....屁股好肥.....
天:喔~你都在看哪阿??難怪你會受不了...
我:這能怪我嗎??
眾:能!!

----------


## 紫月狼

哈哈哈~~~笑暈~~~

迷之聲:來看喔~~~色狼暈了喔還是少見的笑暈喔~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 哈哈哈~~~笑暈~~~
> 
> 迷之聲:來看喔~~~色狼暈了喔還是少見的笑暈喔~~~


我:想請問G.P.Wolf在笑什麼??
是在笑那隻貓嗎??
那你很過分耶!!
人家肥又不是他能控制的!!
G.P.Wolf:拜託~在笑你耶!!
我:為啥阿??
G.P.Wolf:因為你喜歡看貓屁股!!
(阿~來鬧了~~~)

----------

